

Grow VC Aims To Be The Kiva For Tech Startups - AlecM
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/15/grow-vc-aims-to-be-the-kiva-for-tech-startups/

======
swombat
Near-miss dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1126336> ?

Strange that you're showing 0 points, too...

<http://skitch.com/swombat/nim4h>

~~~
rms
I upvoted this from 0 to 1 just to see if it would stick

~~~
swombat
I'm seeing 1 point now...

Interestingly, it's not updating on the front page... caching funnies perhaps:

<http://skitch.com/swombat/nimhj>

